

Show HN: I'm a solo founder and I need testers for my routing/place finding app - basicallydan
https://testflightapp.com/join/d7c1b310b0b69c47165c3768700dd95f-MTcxMDUw/

======
basicallydan
Thanks for the upvotes and testflight signups, folks :) I'm hoping to release
1.1 by the end of the month and get some adwords out there to figure out if
people like using it or not.

The landing page is [http://streetscoutapp.com](http://streetscoutapp.com) \-
it needs a re-do before 1.1, I know, but any general feedback would be very
welcome. Thanks!

~~~
ctruman
Downloaded the current build in the app store. Pretty cool so far. First
comment is that it is a bit frustrating that when you search, the UI is
disabled and the spinner shows up. I would like to be able to tap the back
button and cancel the search quickly.

~~~
ctruman
It is not clear what the #m means in the search results. For example mine says
"Open Now - Starbucks 49m" What is the 49m? 49 minutes away? 49 miles off my
course? 49 meters away from my current location? Needs some sort of table
header that explains.

~~~
basicallydan
That's brilliant feedback, and actually a problem I've tried to solve in 1.1:
[https://twitter.com/basicallydan/status/355826593236664321/p...](https://twitter.com/basicallydan/status/355826593236664321/photo/1)

